# Anyone here using other than Google for search



## bizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

Googling has become a common term now. But Google with its all new intelligence from our earlier search queries have started giving me un-related results at times. When I search a term, which is used in both technical and non-technical senses, all the results I get with google is technical.

I am a little bothered on Google keeping track of my search and so thought to give duckduckgo a try and its now my primary search engine. Its slower, but I feel the results are competitive with that of google.

I know bing is there. Sometimes uses tineye for a reverse image search. But my search engines are limited to that. What all do you guys use?


----------



## nunim (Sep 16, 2013)

You know that you can turn off the search results based on history right?  Also TinEye rocks.

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/54048?hl=en


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 16, 2013)

bizzard said:


> I am a little bothered on Google keeping track of my search and so thought to give duckduckgo a try and its now my primary search engine.


Using it the whole day and it's ok.


----------



## shawn_ky (Sep 16, 2013)

Been using Dogpile for many moons now...


----------



## Lucashayes (Sep 16, 2013)

shawn_ky said:


> Been using Dogpile for many moons now...


The fact that dog pile still exists amazes me...


----------



## Tux (Sep 16, 2013)

I have been using DuckDuckGo for a while. For most searches it's fine, but sometimes I end up having to use Google.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 16, 2013)

i use Bing and Google both do the same thing for the most part.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

nunim said:


> You know that you can turn off the search results based on history right?


I haven't tried turning off search history. But, even after signing out of my account, from the same system, I get the similar results. May be cookies or just because of the pattern I use.


----------



## drmike (Sep 16, 2013)

Duckduckgo and Startpage / Ixquick.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

I typically just Ask Jeeves...

No, but really I just use DuckDuckGo or IXQuick for the most part. I use Google for certain things, but my need for it is diminishing with time.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 16, 2013)

Google incognito. Works fine.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Sep 17, 2013)

Off-topic but this brings back memories of, following the NSA spying scandal, people flocking to DuckDuckGo without being aware of how they handle your data.


----------



## blergh (Sep 17, 2013)

Voss said:


> Off-topic but this brings back memories of, following the NSA spying scandal, people flocking to DuckDuckGo without being aware of how they handle your data.


https://duckduckgo.com/privacy


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 17, 2013)

Voss said:


> Off-topic but this brings back memories of, following the NSA spying scandal, *people flocking to DuckDuckGo without being aware of how they handle your data.*


Just because you don't know doesn't mean others don't


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 17, 2013)

I have been utilizing duckduckgo lately (fully aware of their privacy policies) as well as google when duckduckgo just does not cut it.

Generally both search engines have about the same level of detail in their indexing and crawling - but Google has a better heuristic formulations in comparison so the results are likely more accurate at a first go with less keywords.

However, if you can tune your keywords appropriately duckduckgo can provide the same level of functionality, perhaps even more functionality when you bring in their goodies https://duckduckgo.com/goodies - compared to google's "goodies" http://www.google.com/help/features.html.

Hopefully this is helpful.

duckduckgo will probably be the next big contender in search - we will just have to see how it all pans out in the end.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a whore...I use Bing solely because they pay me.  To date I've earned about $80 in Amazon gift cards just from switching to Bing.  (They have a points-based rewards system - the more you search, the more points you get).

The search results are as good as Google's.

And the moment Microsoft stops paying...I'll switch back to them.

I do like Bing for image searches better, now that Google has neutered their size filters.


----------



## vanarp (Sep 17, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that DDG sources its results from Yahoo's Index but uses its own algorithms to re-rank them. DDG is good but is not complete like Google IMO.

Google's results not as expected is more to do with their constant updates to ranking algorithms. In their aim to fight spam they probably are de-ranking some useful sites too.

I think the ultimate way to gain privacy should be at client's side than relying on Search Provider. How about using Incognito (Chrome) / InPrivate (IE) / Private Browsing (FF) feature daily? Also, there seem to be good utilities like AdblockPlus and DisconnectMe to enable further privacy. At the end there is VPN/Proxy too.

http://lifehacker.com/the-best-browser-extensions-that-protect-your-privacy-479408034

Even better is to use a text only browser like Aldryic does.


----------

